# Van een kale reis terugkomen



## ThomasK

Ik vroeg mij af of jullie de uitdrukking nog gangbaar vinden. Ik vind bijvoorbeeld maar 21000 Google-hits, wat mij weinig lijkt. Nu, het lijkt ook Vlaams. Misschien verklaart dat iets. Maar ik vermoed dat er andere uitdrukkingen (of zegswijzen) gangbaar zijn om ontgoocheling weer te geven - of zien jullie een betere omschrijving van de betekenis.

Ik zocht even, maar vond alleen:
- met een kluitje in het riet gestuurd worden (is hier een dader verondersteld/ "geïmpliceerd"?)
- iemand iets door de neus boren (nog duidelijker...) --- _met dank aan Jef Anthierens ("Meer taal")_
- van een koude kermis terugkomen???
- groen lachen?
- vegen met de spons van Blanus ??? _(Nog nooit gehoord, net gevonden op woorden.org...)_

(De "bescheten commissie" zal ik haar maar in de marge vermelden, voor de aardigheid.)


----------



## eno2

Dikke VD online:


> uitdrukking; BE van een kale reis thuiskomen
> ergens slecht afkomen



Geeft ook nog eens 16.500 hits. 155 doorgeklikte.


----------



## ThomasK

Hoe heb je gezocht? Via 'teleurstelling' of zo?


----------



## eno2

"van een kale reis thuiskomen"


----------



## ThomasK

Aaarrrhhh, je hebt gelijk, vrees ik...


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> Ik vroeg mij af of jullie de uitdrukking nog gangbaar vinden.


Klinkt mij niet opvallend ouderwets in de oren. Typisch Belgisch taalgebruik, dat wel. Volgens mij is de variant met _koude kermis_ ook nog steeds gangbaar. Er zijn nog veel andere uitdrukkingen in hetzelfde semantische veld, bv. _er bekaaid afkomen_, _onverrichter zake terugkeren_, _met lege handen thuiskomen_ enz.



ThomasK said:


> vegen met de spons van Blanus ??? _(Nog nooit gehoord, net gevonden op woorden.org...)_


Ook nog nooit gehoord, en verouderd volgens Van Dale.


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, ook gedacht aan "er bekaaid van afkomen", maar te laat... "Onverrichter zake": oké, al vroeg ik mij even af of dat wel ontgoocheling insluit, maar het zal wel. Ik


----------

